# R.I.P Puddle



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

For some reason last night one of my baby geckos attacked the other. It had looked tired out already then i found it being attacked by my mums nameless gecko. I hate the stupid gecko, it also attacked my rainbow once and she has marks on her head and arm but i thought that was due to size and took Rainbow and Golly out. Now i know that nameless gecko is just a nasty horrible thing and likes attacking anything. I hate it :-x 

R.I.P Puddle, I love you and I'm sorry I made you live with mums Hannibal. I will miss you very much.


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

RIP little puddle
xxx


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry for your loss Chelle... but if you knew that your mums gecko has attacked other in the past, why did you put it in with it ?

R.I.P Puddle


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

They had always lived together anthony with no problems with each other at all in the past. We bought them at the same time and had always shared the same vivarium.

RIP puddle


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

They were from the same clutch of leo's and had lived in the pet shop together for quite sometime before we decided to buy them. I took Rainbow and Golly out as they were the only ones being subjected to the attacks and it seemed fine with puddle but obviously it has a nasty streak and just attacked whatever was around to attack. Now tis all alone and I would rather feed it to don now but obviously i cant so i just have to give it dirty looks when i walk past its viv.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

RIP Puddle!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Poor Puddle. Sleep well little one


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

In that case i will remove the comment if you want me to (if i can).

And i do apologise.

Sory again for your loss


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

poor lil puddle , r.i.p


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

Mr No name is just a weirdo, its probably jealous cuz my geckos have gorgeous names and my mum hasnt named hers. It even looks at me like it knows what its done.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

It is a little bit of a strange angry gecko. I dropped a pinkie meant for another rep by accident and even though its only a couple of months old it dived and gobbled it up within seconds.


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

Gecko Smeagol maybe?

"My precioussssssssssssss...."


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

Awww I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Poor little thing. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

R.I.P wee Puddle


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

I am sooo sorry for ur loss hun xx R.I.P little angel xxxx


----------

